# Blackhills turkeys



## rossclark052083 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey yall, I'm heading up to the blackhills this saturday to chase the turkeys. I'll be around the Hill City area and was wondering if anyone has been that way lately and knew what the birds were doing. Just wondering if they were broken up yet or still running together. I have been up there the last two years and my party has tagged out both years but it definetely took some work. any ideas or anyone that has been down there lately, i would love to hear from ya


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

The Hills got hit pretty hard with snow last week. It is going to be pretty nice the rest of this week, so that should help. I would stay in the lower elevations though. Hill City area should be low enough, but I would not go much higher than that. Good luck and let us know how you do. I have been hunting the hills for 20 yrs, and it is still a rush to go back every yr. I will be out there in about 10 days.


----------



## Yelp softly (Apr 22, 2008)

My uncle just got back and gave me a full report because we're headed out there on the 30th. He and a friend both tagged out in 2 days and headed home. He said that the Sheridan Lake area was loaded with birds. He noted that the higher altitudes were still snow covered when they arrived last week. He also said that he recently read that the birds migrate between the altitudes for spending the summer and winter. Right now the birds are probably headed to the higher elevations. Start low and work your way up the mountain.

When we were out there 2 years ago, the only birds we saw were in the higher elevations.


----------

